# Problem mit dem STO-Gewinnspiel



## Dagonzo (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Buffies,

ich hab gerade eben das Buffed-Gewinnspiel für die Beta-Keys um StarTrek: Online mitgemacht. Nach Eingabe des Lösungswortes und der E-Mail-Adresse und dem Häkchen bei den Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich auf abschicken geklickt, aber danach kam nur eine weiße leere Seite, wo dieser Link angezeigt wird:
http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/5879/...nline-Verlosung

Kann, muss bzw. darf ich das noch mal machen? Nicht das es nachher heißt: _Ja der hat ja mehrmals teilgenommen und wird gleich von der Verlosung ausgeschlossen_

Danke für eine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir seh ich Bilder mit 5000000 Buchstaben ineinander und wenn ich diese Anklicke, dann kommt nur die Verlosungsseite ohne das ich einen Buchstaben gefunden hab.

Edit: geht wieder :O


----------



## Omidas (18. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch das Problem, das ich nach Eingabe des Lösungsworts nur eine Leere Seite angezeigt bekommen habe.
Hab das auch nochmal probiert, weil ich dachte, das ich vielleicht nur vergessen hätte den Haken zu setzen. 
Würde mich jetzt interessieren, ob ich dran jetzt teil genommen habe, oder ob ich es vielleicht später noch
einmla probieren sollte.
Denke das es nicht eingereicht wurde, da es ja ansonsten für den Acount sicher deaktiviert worden wäre
das noch mal zu schicken.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Dezember 2009)

bei mir geht das gewinnspiel , leider nix für mich da ich mich mit STO nicht auskenne komme einfach net auf die lösung


----------



## Omidas (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir hat es dann doch geklappt.

Hab einfach eine andere E-Mail Adresse angegeben und dann kam ich auf die richtige Seite.

Weiß nicht ob es vielleicht dran liegen könnte, das ich zu beginn nicht den Haken gesetzt hatte
aber trotzdem meine Adresse als benutzt gespeichert hatt, weswegen es erst durch die neue
funktionierte. *schulterzuck*


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Hab auch das Problem, das ich nach Eingabe des Lösungsworts nur eine Leere Seite angezeigt bekommen habe.
> Hab das auch nochmal probiert, weil ich dachte, das ich vielleicht nur vergessen hätte den Haken zu setzen.
> Würde mich jetzt interessieren, ob ich dran jetzt teil genommen habe, oder ob ich es vielleicht später noch
> einmla probieren sollte.
> ...



Das ist behoben. War leider ein Problem bei Teilnehmern der Aion-Verlosung. Sorry.


----------



## Sin (19. Dezember 2009)

Was Blöd ist: ich kenn das Lösungswort schon, bevor ich alle Buchstaben habe und darf es leider erst eingeben wenn ich alle gesammelt habe :-(


----------



## Sin (21. Dezember 2009)

So, ich hab leider auch ein Problem: Ich habe prinzipiell alle Buchstaben gefunden, jedoch zeigt er mir immer wieder an: *Versuch es gleich weiter, denn es warten noch 2 von 13 Buchstaben darauf, gefunden zu werden! * Jedesmal wenn ich wieder nen Buchstaben im Forum finde, die selbe Nachricht, es sind 2 Buchstaben die gefunden werden müssen. Es geht einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## Sin (21. Dezember 2009)

Problem besteht weiterhin. Hab mitlerweile einige Buchstaben wieder gefunden: ein W und ein U waren mit von der Partie. Dennoch zeigt er weiterhin an: Es fehlen 2 von 13 Buchstaben.


----------



## Dominau (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich find das auch etwas seltsam.

ich hab da jetzt schon 1 mal teilgenommen aber die

buchstaben kommen trotzdem O.o

ist das so gewollt?


----------



## Sin (21. Dezember 2009)

Schon wieder, andauernd das selbe :-( würd eigentlich gerne an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, in der Hoffnung nen Beta Key zu bekommen *heul*


----------



## Sin (22. Dezember 2009)

Immernoch keiner der helfen kann? Ich finde btw NUR Großbuchstaben.


----------



## ZAM (22. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Immernoch keiner der helfen kann? Ich finde btw NUR Großbuchstaben.



In den Bildern stehen nur großbuchstaben, jedoch nicht auf der Auflösungsseite.

Das Cookie zum Sichern des Spiels war leider noch auf 3 Tage gesetzt - das war nicht beabsichtigt - noch eine Nachwehe vom Aion-Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Krassandra (24. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir hängt das Spiel seit 3 Tagen beim "es fehlen noch 2 Buchstaben" fest.

Wohin kann ich denn manuell das Lösungswort senden?


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (24. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Cookie zum Sichern des Spiels war leider noch auf 3 Tage gesetzt - das war nicht beabsichtigt - noch eine Nachwehe vom Aion-Gewinnspiel.



Heist das, es ist alles gelöscht und man muss nochmal neu teilnehmen? Oder ist die Teilname trotzdem gespeichert? Ich war damit schon fertig und hatte es auch abgeschickt, aber jetzt kommen bei mir wieder die Buchstaben. 

Muss ich das nochmal neu machen?


----------



## ZAM (24. Dezember 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> Heist das, es ist alles gelöscht und man muss nochmal neu teilnehmen? Oder ist die Teilname trotzdem gespeichert? Ich war damit schon fertig und hatte es auch abgeschickt, aber jetzt kommen bei mir wieder die Buchstaben.
> 
> Muss ich das nochmal neu machen?



Die bisherigen Teilnahmen sind gespeichert. Ihr könnt diese Email-Adressen auch nicht mehr eintragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (4. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist behoben. War leider ein Problem bei Teilnehmern der Aion-Verlosung. Sorry.




Bei mir tritt genau dieses Problem auf. Ich gebe die Infos ein und lande auf einer blanken Seite!?


----------



## Omidas (5. Januar 2010)

Sind die Keys jetzt eigentlich schon verteilt worden, oder darf man noch hoffen?


----------



## FetteExe (5. Januar 2010)

hallo

hab auch am gewinnspiel teilgenommen aber in meinem Profil war noch meine alte E-Mail adresse drin ... hab zwar beim abschicken die neue angegeben aber weis nicht ob sich doch evtl. der key auf die alte e-mail verirrt und im nix landet ... wäre ja schade!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harika (5. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir stand bis zum Schluss 2 Buchstaben noch zu finden, und auch wenn ich das Lösungswort schon kannte war kein Link zum Abschicken da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Sind die Keys jetzt eigentlich schon verteilt worden, oder darf man noch hoffen?



Die Keys sind heute noch nicht rausgegangen, da sie leider noch nicht angeliefert wurden.


----------



## Omidas (5. Januar 2010)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich nervig werde ... gibt es Schätzungen, wann die kommen könnten, oder hat Cryptic dazu noch keinen neuen Termin genannt?


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Keys sind heute noch nicht rausgegangen, da sie leider noch nicht angeliefert wurden.


Ohoh ihr verschenkt etwas, was ihr noch gar nicht habt? Ist das so üblich? Gar nicht gut^^


----------



## Omidas (5. Januar 2010)

@ Dragonzo



> *
> Das gibt es übrigens zu gewinnen:*
> 
> Wir verlosen unter allen Teilnehmern insgesamt 250 Betakeys für die Closed Beta zu Star Trek Online. Die Keys wurden uns für den 05. Januar zugesagt und sind nach Erhalt sofort gültig.



Aus dem Text zum Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2010)

Naja hoffen wir mal das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tass (5. Januar 2010)

ne info in der news wären auch gut


----------



## Lamer2 (5. Januar 2010)

tja sieht nicht mehr gut aus für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mawa (5. Januar 2010)

solange morgen noch was kommt...server kommen eh erst um 2000h unserer Zeit on...


----------



## Lamer2 (5. Januar 2010)

jo,

desweiteren glaub ich eh nicht daran das ich einen gewonnen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mawa (5. Januar 2010)

Das dachte ich damals bei der SGW beta auch und hab trotzdem nen key bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diesmal bin ich aber davon ueberzeugt... Hab vertrauen in die Macht junger schueler xD


----------



## AleciaBunse (5. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mal was da bei Fileplanet passiert ist, wird Cryptic vorsichtiger sein mit der Keyvergabe.


----------



## mawa (5. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn da passiert?


----------



## Lamer2 (5. Januar 2010)

ja die haben die Keys dazu benutzt um leute zu bekommen die einen ACC bei ihnen mieten der ca 10&#8364; kostet.

Das machen die aber schon länger so, also müßte das auch bekannt gewesen sein.

Naja vielleicht wirds heute was. 

Bei SGW war ich z.B. schon in der FaF dabei.

P.s.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt ^^


----------



## mawa (6. Januar 2010)

Mir wars mal nicht bekannt.
Bin auch, mal von 2 WoW Monaten abgesehen, relativ neu in dem MMORPG Bereich ^^
Naja... in meinem Kopf hab ich zumindest mal nen beta key xD
Morgen muss ich ihn nur noch zugesendet bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantalya (6. Januar 2010)

Ich habe sicher auch wieder kein Key bekommen^^

Star Trek ist aber so cool... :-( Kann kaum noch warten :-))


----------



## Sin (6. Januar 2010)

Samma Shanta, spielst du nen Paladin in allods? ^^


----------



## Lamer2 (6. Januar 2010)

gibts mal ne Stellungnahme zu dem ganzen hier ?


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (6. Januar 2010)

[codebox]gibts mal ne Stellungnahme zu dem ganzen hier ?[/codebox]


warum so ungeldudig? Es ist noch Früh am Morgen was bedeutet das es bei den Amis gerade mal 3 Uhr sind. Außerdem sind die Beta Server sowieso down und geht heute abend um 20Uhr weiter und das auch nur für 9 Stunden. Der nächste Test vor der Open Beta wäre dann der 9 Januar von 20 uhr bis 11. Januar 20 Uhr. Von dem Gewinnspiel habt ihr also so oder so nicht viel da die Playtimes nunmal begrenzt sind und es zu ungünstigen zeiten stattfindet.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

In Bayern ist heute Feiertag, also bitte ich im ein wenig Geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Januar 2010)

Lamer2 schrieb:


> Stellungnahme



Unwort des Jahres 2006 - 2010. :>

Keys gehen gleich raus.


----------



## DefenderX (6. Januar 2010)

Hmm und kam schon was ?

Hmm nu habe ich mir nen Key dort besorgt:
http://www.videogamer.com/


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Januar 2010)

Lamer2 schrieb:


> gibts mal ne Stellungnahme zu dem ganzen hier ?


Ich habe einen. Gleich mal loslegen mit Warp 9 Energie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (6. Januar 2010)

Habe gerade auf der Buffedpartnerseite noch folgenden Link gefunden:

http://gamers.eurogamer.net/giveaways.php?...&claim=true

Als ich den da eben geholt habe waren nach mir noch 200 übrig.

Einfach kostenlos da regestrien und schnell abgreifen.

Edit (17:41) : So, die Quelle leider auch versiegt. Alle dort vergriffen.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. Januar 2010)

Harika schrieb:


> Also bei mir stand bis zum Schluss 2 Buchstaben noch zu finden, und auch wenn ich das Lösungswort schon kannte war kein Link zum Abschicken da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fuck haba uch einen gewonnen kanns kaum glauben...


----------



## FetteExe (6. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verdammt ... ich hab kein *heul*


----------



## Stancer (6. Januar 2010)

Hab einen Gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
Hallo,

Du hast an unserem Gewinnspiel für Betakeys zur Closed Beta von Star Trek Online teilgenommen. Wir freuen uns, Dir mitteilen zu können, dass Du zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehörst. Hier Dein Zugangscode: ....
_


----------



## DefenderX (7. Januar 2010)

Was ich schade finde ist das es scheinbar kein Deutschsprachiges ClosedBeta-Forum gibt... Da haben es manche besser gemacht auch wenn die meisten Firmen im Ausland residieren kann man doch net erwarten das jeder die Spracher der "weissen Eroberer" spricht eben jene Inselaffensprache die sich zur Weltsprache gemausert hat...

Naja muss ich mir ne Deutschsprachige Flotte suchen und  eventuelle Fehlerreports über  jemanden mit Englischkenntnissen  verschicken lassen...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Januar 2010)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde ist das es scheinbar kein Deutschsprachiges ClosedBeta-Forum gibt... Da haben es manche besser gemacht auch wenn die meisten Firmen im Ausland residieren kann man doch net erwarten das jeder die Spracher der "weissen Eroberer" spricht eben jene Inselaffensprache die sich zur Weltsprache gemausert hat...
> 
> Naja muss ich mir ne Deutschsprachige Flotte suchen und  eventuelle Fehlerreports über  jemanden mit Englischkenntnissen  verschicken lassen...



Ich such auch noch paar nette leute zum Zusammenspielen, würde ab morgen anfangen(da ichs eit 24 stunden lade und erst bei 77% bin....)


----------



## DefenderX (7. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Ich such auch noch paar nette leute zum Zusammenspielen, würde ab morgen anfangen(da ichs eit 24 stunden lade und erst bei 77% bin....)




Du Glücklicherbin bei meinem StarTrakDownloader gerade mal bei 61% ...  Ne Beta-Phase scheint mal wieder zuende zu sein... Das ganze ist echt ein Witz ich habe noch nie an einem Clienten solange geladen wie bei diesem... -.-   Wenn ich Glück habe komme ich dann zur OpenBeta zum spielen zumal ich noch 2-3 Patches ziehen muss und die genauso langsam gehenn wenn des stimmt was ich aus dem Forum von STO der mit Buffed zusammen ist gelesen habe...


Gaaaaanz grosses Kino...

PS: 80%....  ergo 19% nach 5 Stunden laderei seit diesem letzten Beitrag den ich um 21:40 schrieb...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß das buffed eigentlich nicht für sopportfragen zuständig ist, aber habe nur ich ein porblem das sich dadruch äußert das mir STO sagt das ich mich zurzeit nicht auf den server einloggen darf?


----------



## Shantalya (8. Januar 2010)

Ich musste nur ein Patch zu STO downloaden und der war 10GB groß.
Danach konnte ich das Spiel starten.

Nächste Closed und Open Beta Termine findet man im startrekonline.com-Beta-Board


----------

